# I think he's coming back... but...



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

So, I was on the phone with my H (who moved out in January) and towards the end of the call he had to go (he was feeding our son, whom he watches during the day while I'm at work, he's 16 months) and, right when he was about to hang up he asked if I needed anything else... I said, I just have one question/concern, I just need some type of reassurance that you still want to be with me... He answered,"Well, hopefully, if everything goes as planned, we'll be back together soon..." Of course, I loved that answer... but I don't know what, "if everything goes as planned" means! And I was so happy about the answer, I didn't want to ruin it with a question! LOL... but I've been getting mixed signals.. well not really, I just need to know if I'm overthinking this... Here are the points I'm confused about...
1. The last 3 or 4 times my H has come by, we've slept together... and of course, he has to go afterwards (I know, I know! A huge no, no... but I'm weak!) 

2. He has a job (that I've hated since the day he started) working as a night club promoter, which means constant flirting to and from women (texting, calling, etc) which has kept us fighting many a days! He is currently trying to get another job (and has started really vigorously putting in apps within the last week) which is a good sign, but... Some of these women he connects with through this job, I'm unsure of.. and he always tells me, "their just contacts nothing more" I don't think he's cheating on me... but I do think he's got a lot of females who are after him... but then he'll say, "U should trust me to be able to get out of any situation and you're right to not trust them..." I don't know... everything sounds promising, but I'm awful when it comes to flirting (harmless or not)...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, dear. I think you should move on and build a productive life as if he is not returning.

That way, if he comes back, you'll be all that more attractive.

But I don't think he's coming back, so I do think you should keep a close hold on your heart.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Oh, dear. I think you should move on and build a productive life as if he is not returning.
> 
> That way, if he comes back, you'll be all that more attractive.
> 
> But I don't think he's coming back, so I do think you should keep a close hold on your heart.



He's having his cake and eating it too....

Sorry girl, he's stringing you along....trust me, I've been there....

180 would do you REALLY good right now !!!


----------

